# Unbanded White Pigeon with broken leg



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi.

Over the weekend my father and I found a white injured pigeon on our way home from the gas station and couldnt leave it die, so we scooped it up and brought it home. The next Monday, I brought it into where I work (Veterinary Hospital) and one of the doctors splinted is broken leg and put it on a pain medication. Unfortuatly I do not have the resources nor the materials to keep the bird who has rediscovered his gift of flight. He is NOT a feral bird! Therefore I need to find someone willing to take the bird in and give it a permanent home.

If you know anyone in the Cape Coral area who is willing to take him in, I would love to hear from you.

Please post on this thread with your contact info or the contact info of the person.

Thx sooo much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. Sorry to be slow/dense, but what state are you in (Florida, I assume, but we need to be sure).

Terry


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

I am indeed in Florida.

As far as taking him in, it was not a problem. Like I said, I work at a vet and was more than happy to get him treatment. The Avian Doctor that treated has been in the practice for many years and is extremely kind.

No one there wanted to see the poor thing die.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would love to have the name of the vet that treated him for my resource list. It's not that wasy to find veterinarians that will treat pigeons.


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Gary Nelson
Viscaya Prado Veterinary Hospital

Dr. Milton McKelvie
Viscaya Prado Veterinary Hospital

Both are well versed in Avian Medicine and treat a wide range of feathered friends.

They are really great, and working with them has been a real pleasure.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Will they treat in injured/ill feral pigeon?


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes. We originally thought that the little guy I rescued was feral. But they do not have a problem either way. Actually, just to put this into perspective for you, both doctors have worked with birds from Local Nature Centers and our local Fish and Game workers. Through Dr. McKelvie I have even had the chance to asist with a Bald Eagle that was ill.

Im sure they wouldnt have an issue.


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend to me a way to clean him up a bit. He has spots of feces on him and I can get his bandage wet, which is really frustrating me. I feel bad for him.

Thx.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want to give your bird away and have it flown here from Florida from your end to Denver (less than 7 hours of flight time I believe) but you would have to do the flight handling and all that it requires but I would send you the money to be able to do this and I believe Continental would be the best--don't know what airline in florida that would come to denver with a pigeon (you would have to make the arrangements on this) and I would pick up the precious cargo and take care of it as well and I also have a neat vet--Thanks......c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Foundabird said:


> Can anyone recommend to me a way to clean him up a bit. He has spots of feces on him and I can get his bandage wet, which is really frustrating me. I feel bad for him.
> 
> Thx.


You could spray trouble areas with warm water, let them soak a few minutes and wipe off with a damp wash cloth...at least that's what I would do.


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you Charis.

c. hert,

I would really like to keep him local just in case he does have a home somewhere. I really appreciate the offer though.


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

And I attempted to clean him up a bit. Alot of the coloration seems to be stain, grrr.... why did he have to be white?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Eventually, he will be alright...white... again. What is the prognosis for the leg?


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

Still bandaged, might take him into work with me to get it changed. He has a minimum of another week with it on, while the Dr. would like to see it on for a total of 3 weeks. He is actually learning to get around quite well with it on, and he uses his wings to keep himself balanced.
Im just happy to see him eating and drinking. Whe I first found him he didnt eat for 2 days so we were all really worried.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons are really easy to hand feed. You can pop defrosted corn and peas. ... just open the beak and pop them at the back of the throat. You can feed 40-50 per feeding which would be every time the crop empties.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It"s so wonderful that you have him and are taking care of him--so good to hear about these things and my heart sends a pat to you--thank you --Happy Easter...c.hert


----------



## Foundabird (Apr 2, 2010)

It wasnt a problem, he's been eating. I think he was still in shock from what ever broke his leg, but he has been eating and fattening himself up. He really is a sweet bird.


----------



## autoexebat (May 18, 2010)

Foundabird are you still around ? I live in Cape Coral and I just found a dove , I think he will die very soon if hes not taken care of .. can you help me in any way ?


----------

